# Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?



## A6er (11. März 2008)

Hi,
schon wieder ein "Problem":

Heute habe ich meinen C30 erstmalig in Betrieb genommen.
Nun bin ich sehr negativ überrascht, was so ein Ablauf im Filter (DN 110) für laute (Gurgel- und Schlürf) Geräusche macht (8000 Liter Pumpe)  

Nun habe ich bereits mit einem Reduzierstück von 100 auf 75  das Geräusch etwas lindern können... 
An das Stück habe ich dann einen 30 ° Winkel angeschlossen und das Wasser läuft dann so in den Teich (Endrohr mündet ins Wasser).

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, wie man das Geräusch noch etwas reduzieren kann?

Oder ich lege mir eine 6000 Pumpe zu, was bei ca. 10000 Liter ja reichen dürfte.
Meint Ihr, das würde das Geräusch deutlich reduzieren?


----------



## toschbaer (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

Hallo Rüdiger,
man könnte Antidröhnfolie nehmen. Die gibt es in 4,6,8 cm Breite und 1m Länge beim Baustoffhändler. Diese Folie wird normalerweise unter eine Alufensterbank geklebt, um den Schall zu reduzieren.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Mink (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

Hi Rüdiger!
Dein gurgelndes und schlürfendes Geräuch entsteht wenn durch den Wasserfluß im Auslauf größere Luftmengen mitgezogen werden, oder in den Wasserschüben eingeschloßen werden.

Effektive Abhilfe schaffen: 
1. Änderung des Ablaufgefälles, geichmäßig und weite Kurven
2. Entlüftungsbohrungen, wenn technisch möglich über die gesamte Rohrlänge verteilt, oder zumindest im Auslauf über der Wasseroberfläche
3. Kleinerer Querschnitt, damit das Rohr immer komplett gefüllt ist ( verstopfungsgefahr) oder größerer Querschnitt damit immer Luft mitgeführt werden kann und diese nicht eingeschlossen wird.

Sonst bleibt wirklich nur Schalldämmen...


----------



## A6er (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				Mink schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rüdiger!
> Dein gurgelndes und schlürfendes Geräuch entsteht wenn durch den Wasserfluß im Auslauf größere Luftmengen mitgezogen werden, oder in den Wasserschüben eingeschloßen werden.
> 
> Effektive Abhilfe schaffen:
> ...



Also würden z.B.  zwie 15° Bögen als Gefälle weniger Geräusche verursachen, als ein 30° Bogen, richtig verstanden?

Meinst Du, ich soll "Entlüftungsbohrungen" oben in das HT-Rohr bohren, oder wo meinst Du?

Ich bin ja schon von 110 auf 75 Durchmesser gegangen. Etwas besser wurde es schon, aber nochmal von 75 auf 50 traue ich mich nicht... 

Schalldämmen?
Was soll oder kann man denn da dämmen?
Es vibriert ja nichts. Der Lärm wird doch von dem Wassergeräusch direkt im Ablaufstutzen verursacht?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

Moin
Besser T STück im Ablauf setzen als Rohr anbohren, T Stücke kann man wieder entfernen und sind variabel...


----------



## A6er (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Besser T STück im Ablauf setzen als Rohr anbohren, T Stücke kann man wieder entfernen und sind variabel...



T-Stück im Ablauf  
Kannst Du mir bitte kurz genauer sagen, wie Du das meinst?
Meinst Du das anbringen eines T-Stücks im Ablauftutzen im Filterinneren?


----------



## Torsten. Z (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

Hallo A6er,

verjünge das Rohr doch auf 2 x 50er HT habe ich bei mir auch gemacht. Verjüngung von 110er auf 50er dahinter sofort ein T oder Y-Stück (das T oder Y-Stück sollte aber gerade sietzen damit sich das Wasser gleichmäßig verteilen kann) und dann mit zwei 50er weiter zum Teich, hat sogar noch den Vorteil das du den Rücklauf an zwei verschiedenen Stellen setzen kannst und so die Strömung zu verbessern. Es bringt auch schon was wenn du das 75er Rohr am Ende abschrägst.

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## A6er (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo A6er,
> 
> verjünge das Rohr doch auf 2 x 50er HT habe ich bei mir auch gemacht. Verjüngung von 110er auf 50er dahinter sofort ein T oder Y-Stück (das T oder Y-Stück sollte aber gerade sietzen damit sich das Wasser gleichmäßig verteilen kann) und dann mit zwei 50er weiter zum Teich, hat sogar noch den Vorteil das du den Rücklauf an zwei verschiedenen Stellen setzen kannst und so die Strömung zu verbessern. Es bringt auch schon was wenn du das 75er Rohr am Ende abschrägst.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thorsten,

das mit dem Y-Stück geht bei mir leider nicht da ich (platzbedingt) keine 2 Abläufe in den Teich strömen lassen kann  
Das 75er Rohr habe ich ja bereits  am Ende abgeschrägt. Ändert aber leider nichts an den Geräuschen im Filter bzw. am Ablaufstutzen des Filters.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

T Stück im äusseren Ablaufrohr nach oben gedreht, eventuell 250mm verlängert, wegen der Sicherheit...


----------



## A6er (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> T Stück im äusseren Ablaufrohr nach oben gedreht, eventuell 250mm verlängert, wegen der Sicherheit...



O.k, danke!!!

Nur, was soll das bringen? Welche Auswirkungen kann das auf das "Geräusch" haben?

Sorry, verstehe es im Moment nicht


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

hallo 

wie wärs mal mit einem bild, rüdiger?



gruß
jürgen

ps: wenn gar nix mehr geht, versuche es mal mit anti-gurgel-spray.:__ nase


----------



## axel--s (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

hallo,

ich gebe jetzt mal eine sehr laienhafte antwort, kann man da nicht einfach nen deckel auf den filter draufpappen und gut is? so läufts jedenfalls bei mir, das was da noch an geräuschen durchkommt ist eigentlich zu vernachlässigen...  



gruß
axel


----------



## A6er (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> wie wärs mal mit einem bild, rüdiger?
> 
> ...




Bitteschön:

Links das Ablaufrohr, Ausgang DN 110 reduziert auf DN 75. anschliessend 30° Winkel.
In der Mitte der "Übeltäter". Hier entsteht der Lärm.
Rechts die Innenansicht allgemein.


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

hallo rüdiger

ich hätte da so eine idee, keine ahnung ob es geht. 
setzte doch mal ein 110er 90grad-bogen in den ausgang.
dann wäre der ausgang unter wasser.
müßte dann leiser werden. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

ich noch mal...
weil ich ja gar nicht neugierig bin...was hast du den da in dem sack. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## A6er (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> ich noch mal...
> weil ich ja gar nicht neugierig bin...was hast du den da in dem sack.
> 
> gruß
> jürgen



"Frühkartoffeln"   
Nee, das ist "Aquaclay". Habe ich heute erst rein gemacht. Das Zeug geht aber nicht unter   Hoffe, es saugt sich irgendwann voll und schwimmt dann nicht mehr.....

BTW:
90° Winkel DN 110 direkt am Stutzen anstatt des Reduzierstückes von 110 auf 75 hatte ich auch schon probiert und dann mit 110er Rohr bis in den Teich weiter (mit 30° Winkel). Das war vom Geräusch her aber noch lauter 
Edit:
Ach so, Du meinsst den 90° Bogen in den Innenstutzen des Filters?
Auch schon probiert, passt aber leider nicht rein, da hier "Dichtungszeugs" ist und daher der Durchmesser < 110 ist...


----------



## A6er (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

*@ Jürgen:*

Hey Mann,

Du bist suuuuuuuuper!

Habe gerade nochmal den 90° Bogen "mit sanfter Gewalt"   in den Ablaufstutzen von innen gesteckt. Es hält gerade so. 

*Und nun ist überhaupt nichts mehr zu hören, wirklich gaaaaar nichts mehr!!! *   


Danke, Danke, dass Du mich nochmal angestossen hast, es nochmal so zu probieren


----------



## Mink (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

Hi Rüdiger!
also ich denke ich weiß nun warum es so gluckert....

Da dein Auslaufrohr mir einem Ende unter Wasser ist ensteht dort ein Luftpolster, welches nur nach oben, durch das Rohr entweichen kann.

Ein zusätzlicher Winkel würde nichts bringen und die Verwirbelungen des Wassers nur noch verstärken.

Ziel muß es sein den Wasserlauf zu beruhigen.

Es gibt nun 3 Möglichkeiten.

A: Größeres Rohr, damit das Luftpolster erst garnicht entstehen kann
B: Entlüftungslöcher an der Rohroberseite selbst, somit gibst du dem Luftpolster die möglichkeit direkt zu entweichen und 
C: Den Wassereinlauf über zumindest teils über der Wasseruberfläche.

Kannst ja einfach mal das Rohr etwas aus dem Wasser heben und selber hören. Das wirklich nervende Gluckern ist dann weg und ein ganz leises Plätchern ist noch zu hören.


----------



## Mink (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

Schön das sich das Problem erledigt hat.

Wäre aber schön mal die Lösung für die Nachwelt Bildlich festzuhalten... *g*


----------



## A6er (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				Mink schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das sich das Problem erledigt hat.
> 
> Wäre aber schön mal die Lösung für die Nachwelt Bildlich festzuhalten... *g*



Kein Problem:


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

hallo
ja, so meinte ich es 

nur dein sack mit den "Frühkartoffeln"   
ich würde die lieber aus den sack lassen.
du weißt doch, daß wasser immer den weg des geringsten wiederstandes geht. es wird also ( wenn es kann ) um deinen sack fließen als zwischendurch.
so würde sich an deinem sackrand bakterien bilden.
mache doch ein sieb an deinen bogen und lass sie schwimmen. 

ich kann das aber natürlich nicht alles auf deinen bildern erkennen.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## A6er (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> ja, so meinte ich es
> 
> nur dein sack mit den "Frühkartoffeln"
> ...



Ja,
dass habe ich mir auch schon gedacht  
Ein Sieb um den Bogen muss sein!

Sagt mal:
Schwimmt den Blähton (nichts anderes ist ja wohl "Aquaclay") immer oder geht das mit der Zeit unter, wenn es sich ggf. mit Wasser vollsaugt?


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

hallo
da hab ich  

ich kenne das filtermaterial nicht.
mußt du mal weiter fragen.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Torsten. Z (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal:
> Schwimmt den Blähton (nichts anderes ist ja wohl "Aquaclay") immer oder geht das mit der Zeit unter, wenn es sich ggf. mit Wasser vollsaugt?



Ja der Blähton schwimmt oben! Ist aber ein sehr gutes Filtermedium wenn es sich um gebrochenen Blähton handelt, die Besiedelungsfläche ist bei gebrochenen Blähton noch höher wie bei Helix reinigt sich aber nicht selbständig wie bewegtes Helix! Um dein Rohr würde ich ein Amierungsgewebe oder ein Stück von einen Laubschutz Gitter (nutze ich auch in meiner Helix-Kammer) setzen und das Filtermedium wie "jürgen und heike" schon schrieb aus dem Sack lassen.


----------



## Redlisch (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. 
Das Rohrende trifft zu steil auf das Wasser im Teich und reisst die Luft mit (siehe dein erstes Bild).
Ich habe es jetzt so geändert das der Winkel flacher ist und das obere Ende des Rohres über der Wasseroberfläche endet, nun ist es wesentlich ruhiger.

Axel

Edit: Ups, Problem ist ja schon gelöst ...


----------



## A6er (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

Hi,
habe nun euren Rat in die Tat umgesetzt und das Aquaclay schwimmen lassen bzw. vor den Bogen im Ablauf ein Armierungsgewebeband angerbracht.

Nun habe ich aber grosse Zweifel, ob dass lange gut geht, denn der Wasserstand im Filter steigt nun soweit an, dass der gesamte Ablaufstutzen unter Wasser ist bzw. bis zum oberen  Rand des Filters nur noch wenige Zentimeter luft ist  

Wenn da nur mal eine kleine Verstopfung auftaucht, läuft mi der Filter über und 10000 Liter Wasser aus dem Teich :? 

Also entweder das "Aquaclay" muss wieder in den Sack oder ich schaue mich nach sinkendem Filtermaterial um.
Gibt es da sonst nochwas ausser "Aquarock"????


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

hallo rüdiger
das problem liegt nicht an deinem filtermaterial. 
du hast wahrscheinlich nur ein gitter übers auslaufrohr gezogen, oder?
du mußt einen größeres gitter ( gitterkasten ) am rohr anbringen dann verstopft es nicht so schnell. 
verstanden???

gruß
jürgen


----------



## A6er (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo rüdiger
> das problem liegt nicht an deinem filtermaterial.
> du hast wahrscheinlich nur ein gitter übers auslaufrohr gezogen, oder?
> du mußt einen größeres gitter ( gitterkasten ) am rohr anbringen dann verstopft es nicht so schnell.
> ...



Hi JÜrgen, 

also ich habe wie von Torsten empfohlen direkt am 90° Bogen, der ja nun in das Wasser der letzten Filterkammer endet (Bild s. oben, Post Nr. 20), ein Armierungsgewegbe angebracht.
Dadurch, dass sich nun natürlich der Blähton mehrere Zentimeter vor dem Gitter staut, kann nun das Wasser  ja nicht mehr ungehindert durch den Ablauf fliessen. Daher staut sich das Ganze und der Wasserspiegel steigt um einige Zentimeter nach oben.


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

hallo



> also ich habe wie von Torsten empfohlen direkt am 90° Bogen, der ja nun in das Wasser der letzten Filterkammer endet (Bild s. oben, Post Nr. 20), ein Armierungsgewegbe angebracht.



sowas kann man hal nicht vorhersehn. 



> Dadurch, dass sich nun natürlich der Blähton mehrere Zentimeter vor dem Gitter staut, kann nun das Wasser ja nicht mehr ungehindert durch den Ablauf fliessen. Daher staut sich das Ganze und der Wasserspiegel steigt um einige Zentimeter nach oben.



genau das meinte ich.

dir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als einen größeren sieb herum zubauen.
ist doch nicht soo schlimm... und ganz einfach zu bauen. 
hat sogar noch was gutes...das filtermateriel wird breiter und gleichmäßiger vom wasser durchströmt. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

Hi Rüdiger,

haste vllt. schon mal darüber nachgedacht, einfach noch ein Stück Rohr auf den Bogen zu stecken?

So, dass da bei Betrieb nix mehr vom schwimmenden Blähton vorsitzen kann??


----------



## A6er (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rüdiger,
> 
> haste vllt. schon mal darüber nachgedacht, einfach noch ein Stück Rohr auf den Bogen zu stecken?
> 
> So, dass da bei Betrieb nix mehr vom schwimmenden Blähton vorsitzen kann??



Ja,
das wäre eine Idee  

Oder ich kaufe mir eine Lichtrasterplatte . 
Nur leider sind die nicht gerade billig  

Nur hätte das den Vorteil, dass man die Platte exakt auf die Maße der Filterkammer zuschneiden könnte und so das gesamte Aquaclay gleichmässig unter Wasser gedrückt wäre.


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

hi olli
die idee ist nicht so gut. 
das wasser soll doch durch das Blähton fließen und nicht daran vorbei, oder? 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## A6er (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi olli
> die idee ist nicht so gut.
> das wasser soll doch durch das Blähton fließen und nicht daran vorbei, oder?
> 
> ...



Ach ja, na klar!
Das wäre wieder nix...  

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob man diese Lichrasterplatten im Baumarkt bekommt?


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

hallo rüdiger 

hab da noch idee ( olli hat mich drauf gebracht ).
wenn du das rohr um 10-20cm verlängerst und dann an den seiten rund herum
10er löcher bohrst bis zur wasseroberfläche ( wie ein sieb ) und unten wie gehabt deinen jetzigen sieb anbringst, müßte es reichen. 
da bin ich mir sogar sicher, weil mit den bohrungen min. nochmal so eine öffnung schaffst wie bisher. da läuft dir nichts mehr über.

und kostet fast nix. 

aber darauf achten daß du nicht zu tief gehst, so dass dein blähton noch gut durchströmt wird.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## wp-3d (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*

Hallo Rüdiger

Auf lange Zeit gesehen wird sich dein Blähton zum Großteil irgendwann mit Wasser vollsaugen und absinken. 
Wenn du es aber schnell haben möchtest, mußt du es erzwingen, indem du den Blähton in kochendem Wasser aufheitzt bis keine Blasen mehr entweichen. 
Danach im kalten Wasser abschrecken.
Trotzdem wird es noch einige widerspenstige Kugeln geben, die nicht absinken.
Gebrochener Blähton wäre allemal besser


----------



## A6er (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ablaufgeräusch reduzieren?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo rüdiger
> 
> hab da noch idee ( olli hat mich drauf gebracht ).
> wenn du das rohr um 10-20cm verlängerst und dann an den seiten rund herum
> ...



Gute Idee Jürgen, werde ich morgen gleich mal versuchen  
Warum komme ich nur die auf solche Ideen :dumm 
Daaaanke!!!

@ Werner:

Danke auch für deinen Tipp  
Könnte ich mal versuchen, wenn meine bessere Hälfte nicht zu Hause ist  
Die hält mich sowieso schon für :crazy


----------

